# june IHS show



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Just been booking my table for the june show and noticed on the site that all this years shows will be for members only so if you want to go to the donny shows you nedd to become a member


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i would advise every one to become a member of the ihs its only £19 per person and just a bit more for a familiy membership which allowes 4 people 2 get in 



luke


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

its 22 for a family membership which is for 2 adults and 2 children


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


 
and your point is?


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


:lol2: how quaint


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

god every one know i.h.s stands for 

invisable house shoe :Na_Na_Na_Na:



and the more members there are anyway the more people to buy the breeders snakes and to keep the hobby going also you can go to the meetings and actually learn sumthing 


luke


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

my point exactly, i dont see why jo public should be allowed in buy a snake or lizard and then ask what does it feed on,plus it also keeps the antis out


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> my point exactly, i dont see why jo public should be allowed in buy a snake or lizard and then ask what does it feed on,plus it also keeps the antis out


 
Jo Public?...........guess Im not allowed in then..........:notworthy:


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


*No need to be patronising really is there mate.*
*Theres a lot of members on here that are by no means a ''muppet'' or ''joe public'' or need to be fully signed up members on a normal non show day.*

*Any one wanting I.H.S website heres the link.*
Welcome to the International Herpetological Society


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't really need to worry, I have a family membership. I do agree that only IHS members should be allowed to IHS shows though, as those people should be educated enough in the specific care for the species they are purchasing there. If people really cared for saving the UK shows, then I can't see why they can't get an IHS membership. Having member-only shows will discourage would-be bad owners from getting a reptile, just to end up mistreating it.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> I don't really need to worry, I have a family membership. I do agree that only IHS members should be allowed to IHS shows though, as those people should be educated enough in the specific care for the species they are purchasing there. If people really cared for saving the UK shows, then I can't see why they can't get an IHS membership. Having member-only shows will discourage would-be bad owners from getting a reptile, just to end up mistreating it.


I agree. I'm a member anyway...


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

It may also discourage would be good owners from getting a reptile as well, especially if non members are classed as "muppets"

I am sure that there are far more mistreated dogs,cats,rabbits,birds,small mammels than their are reptiles

Rant Over.........


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry for starting this lol
I do agree with it being members onyl though for the pure reason that as paying member its like a benifit of being a member tbh


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

PALAMANDA some of what you say is true, but the point is anybody can go to a pet shop and buy a snake ,the shop will gladly sell you one no questions asked , if your a member of a club you have paid your fee for the year this way you are showing your best intrest in your hobby you get to no a variety of people ,diffrent breeders etc, its completely diffrent from talking on a forum the breeders are there to sell there reps most of them no each other, i dont think twenty pound for a joint membership is out of the way , you get a newsletter you get a booklet a couple of times a year full of information, and all the show dates. after all you can spend that money in the pub in under an hour. so its not much to ask for when the I.H.S do so much for so very little pay and hard work they put in organising the show .


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Members only shows????
Does anyone remeber how packed the Portsmouth shows were?? I can tell you - about 20 people through the door. I thought we were moving forward - away from the members only shows. Shows in Barking, Basildon, Kent and Norwich are all open to everyone. Does that make them all irresponsible?!


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


 
I bet you never new what i.h.s stood for at one point


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

the last ihs show at stafford was members only and it was packed out, prob busier than doncaster


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

i.h.s invisible house shoe . everybody knows that .??????????????


----------



## Northwest reps (Mar 1, 2008)

I think everybody should be allowed in the shows what is wrong with giving people advice if you want the hobby to grow you need more people to get interested The IHS used to put on great shows open to the public ther were 1000s of people and 4 or 5 times the tables than there are now some shows were 2 day eventsI know there are organisations against replie keeping and the law and councils provent most shows being open to the public but us as breeders should welcome and and encourage anybody to the hobby


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah but its like a treat for being a member of the IHS, it was a bit annoying that anybody to could in last year when i had paid to be a member


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

exactly why should i pay twenty quid then ten mins later jo public get in for a few quid , they have done right to make it members only WELL DONE THE I.H.S


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

There shouldn't be members only shows, keepin the idea of gettin in an hour early would be good, but shouldn't be trying to be exclusive, most reptile sales are spur of the moment things, there is only a limited number of 'proper' keepers/breeders who will have IHS membership, once they dry out who's left?


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

So Whats The Reason Why They Cant Join,


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> So Whats The Reason Why They Cant Join,


You live close to The Dome, you don't have a real interest in reptiles and haven't bothered with em before, but you decide to go, you attend the show and you get interested in reps, you research em and get back in touch with a breeder/seller you spoke to at the show and buy an animal.

Most people don't even know things like the IHS,FBH etc exist until threads like this pop up.

Your a member of the IHS, so what, that doesn't make you any more of a competent keeper than anyone else, nor should it afford you the chance to attend a show while restricting someone else.


----------



## Northwest reps (Mar 1, 2008)

Why not think of the hobby rather than your £20 the hobby is bigger than you The IHS is a body representing all of us trying to keep the hobby alive not just a club taking £20 off us I pay my membership so they can fight are cause not just so i can get into a show let the hobby grow the hobby is the most important thing not you


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


do i really want to be in the i.h.s if they accept twats like this?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

quick question, do i have to have kids to have the family membership,or can jus me and my oh do it,or do we need to do two seperate memberships?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

paulskin said:


> quick question, do i have to have kids to have the family membership,or can jus me and my oh do it,or do we need to do two seperate memberships?


You can get the family membership with or without kids, me an a mate use the family membership I have for us to get in and we are both over the 'kid' age.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> my point exactly, i dont see why jo public should be allowed in buy a snake or lizard and then ask what does it feed on,plus it also keeps the antis out


i don't see how it keeps the antis out.. whats to stop them joining the IHS and coming in anyway??

not that i have ever seen a strong anti presence at any shows... but none the less, there is nothing to stop an anti from joining, and coming alongside all the rest of the members. And with the amount of people taking pics these days at shows.. how do you know that the young lad with the camera pointed at YOUR stall.. is not an anti ?? you don't..

Nerys


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

point taken. but if you was an anti would you waste your money on joining. i dont think i would


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Then you underestimate how far some people would go.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

to an anti, who is a member of one of the larger groups.. no.. 19 quid is nothing, if it means the chance to discredit the "enemy"..

apart from anything else, if you apply in the name of say, john smith.. then that card can be used by any bloke at any ihs show or event anywhere in the uk.. we don't have to show ID to prove we are who we say we are on the card afterall. 

this is taken from aniamal aid's website..

*



<H3>Reptile fairs

Click to expand...

*


> Unlike the bird fairs, recent reptile fairs have proved to be financially disastrous. Although reptile dealers make more of an effort than bird dealers to disguise the true nature of their 'shows', it is not difficult to find clear evidence of commercial trading. To circumvent the law they pose as private individuals selling their surplus pets - but several traders have handed us their business cards and one trader even admitted supplying pet shops.
> 
> *Letter writing has worked very well in stopping various one-day fairs and has saved thousands of animals. Please stress that most of the birds and reptiles have been taken from their home in the wild. Please write to the following councils and ask them to ensure that no more illegal sales take place in their area.* Mr S Lawson, Principal Environmental Health Officer, Solihull Metropolitan Borough Council, PO Box 19, Council House, Solihull, B91 3QT.
> email: [email protected]
> ...


</H3> 
other extracts from their propoganda..

"Lizards and snakes in tiny plastic takeaway cartons"










and just to highlight my point..

*



<H3>Animal Aid investigation reveals cruelty at illegal reptile fair

Click to expand...

*


> Cheshunt, Herts - An Animal Aid investigator documented numerous animal welfare violations while secretly filming at an illegal reptile fair which took place at *Broxbourne Civic Hall* yesterday. *The International Herpetological Society (IHS), organisers of the event*, failed to apply to Broxbourne Borough Council for a licence under the Pet Animals Act, 1951 - a legal requirement - leaving the council unaware of the event until the last moment.
> 
> *Although the reptile fair was billed as a 'members' only' event,* a tactic often employed by disingenuous reptile dealers trying to circumnavigate the law, our investigator was allowed unrestricted entry without question. Video evidence taken inside shows animals crammed inside small cardboard take-away boxes with only a few small puncture holes for air. The boxes were frequently stacked two or three high reducing airflow even further. Others were kept in empty margarine tubs with no respite from the gazing public. Many of the traders had travelled for hours to and from the event, meaning some animals spent up to 12 hours in these appalling conditions.


</H3>this is the full article

Animal Aid: Broxbourne Council to crackdown on reptile dealers

this a list of animal aids reptile related campaigns..

Animal Aid: Search results

these are from the CAPS site..



> These photos from a reptile fair show how snakes and spiders are held in small plastic containers.





> ​




full article here

Help to stamp out illegal reptile and bird fairs

and list of caps campaigns here

Search the Captive Animals' Protection Society

anyway...

phones going again.. wonder who that could be... :crazy:

N​


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

when did this change? I am pretty sure the last IHS sheet thing I had said it was open to the public?

I dont' agree with them being memebers only. Members getting in earlier yes fine, paying members should get some kind of perk but I think closed shows aren't the way forward.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah but half an hour earlier is a bit crap, i liked the way the did it last year tbh, two shows open to the public and one that was members only but this year they are both members only


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> but the point is anybody can go to a pet shop and buy a snake ,the shop will gladly sell you one no questions asked , if your a member of a club you have paid your fee for the year this way you are showing your best intrest in your hobby you get to no a variety of people ,diffrent breeders etc, its completely diffrent from talking on a forum the breeders are there to sell there reps most of them no each other, .


 
so is eastcoast exotics a shop????? do you sell to people who are not knowledgable???

I know my local rep shop certainly dont - they ask far more questions than breeders do (in my experiance anyway) - and have turned away loads of business whilst I have been in the shop just to ensure the new owner fully understands their responcabilities.

if on monday a person is no a member then they are a muppet - tuesday they hear there is a show and pay 20 quid for a member ship - are they now crowned with the almightly knowledge of a fully fledged herptologist??? :crazy:

dont get me wrong - I think the IHS is great - I have a memkbership and like young gun I want my little extras for what I pay  however - I still wouldnt have a clue how to look after an iguana... and I think your comment makes you sound like a bit of a numpty


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> PALAMANDA some of what you say is true, but the point is anybody can go to a pet shop and buy a snake ,the shop will gladly sell you one no questions asked , if your a member of a club you have paid your fee for the year this way you are showing your best intrest in your hobby you get to no a variety of people ,diffrent breeders etc, its completely diffrent from talking on a forum the breeders are there to sell there reps most of them no each other, i dont think twenty pound for a joint membership is out of the way , you get a newsletter you get a booklet a couple of times a year full of information, and all the show dates. after all you can spend that money in the pub in under an hour. so its not much to ask for when the I.H.S do so much for so very little pay and hard work they put in organising the show .


I do agree 100% but how many people join the IHS just so they can get into the show to buy or sell cheap snakes?

I do not agree that being a member of a club automaticly makes you a good keeper


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

sam. said:


> so is eastcoast exotics a shop????? do you sell to people who are not knowledgable???
> 
> I know my local rep shop certainly dont - they ask far more questions than breeders do (in my experiance anyway) - and have turned away loads of business whilst I have been in the shop just to ensure the new owner fully understands their responcabilities.
> 
> ...


 
east coast exotics IS a shop. my shop. and we have NOTHING to do with this guy, i swear! Please let everyone know we are not affiliated with this person in ANY way!!!


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

scotshop said:


> east coast exotics IS a shop. my shop. and we have NOTHING to do with this guy, i swear! Please let everyone know we are not affiliated with this person in ANY way!!!


:bash: makes a little more sence now - who is this joker then?


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

sam. said:


> :bash: makes a little more sence now - who is this joker then?


 
Obviously an arse!:lol2:

Banned now, so we can get on with a normal civil conversation.


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

EASTCOAST.EXOTICS said:


> it should be for members only half the muppets on here dont no what the i.h.s stands for.


 
I don't know what I.H.S stands for but I have a few reptiles and they are all happy...
I don't think I am a muppet but I *KNOW* you are...


----------

